# New Cumberland



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Love the fishing below the dams in the fall!!!!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

sweeeeeet!!!! Im goin lookin for some of those 2marrow morning. Hey when were these pics taken?? We aint seen sunny skies in the past 3 days in my neck of the woods...........


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> sweeeeeet!!!! Im goin lookin for some of those 2marrow morning. *Hey when were these pics taken?? We aint seen sunny skies in the past 3 days in my neck of the woods*...........


YEP, DITTO THAT????
Thanks anyway,,,,,,,,


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Guppy, when were you there? What were they hitting?

I was fishing the same area in a boat Sunday. Got some nice 
white bass and smallies, but no sauger or walleye. Trolling with 
#7 jointed Shad Raps in 12 fow.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Saturday the 12th, fished down there 1pm until 5:30pm


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Took 17 walleye(4 real nice ones!!) & sauger home today. Guess if we hadn't gave those 3 sauger away early on, we'd have had our 2 man limit! Really nice day out there today!! Only fished 5 hrs, but it sure was a good time!


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

snake, what were you using to catch the eyes?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

3/8 jig and chartreuse twister with and without minnow....nothing special. In fact, I used minnies all day, my partner didn't and he caught the bigger eyes. Go figure. River is gonna be blown out for the next 3-6 goin by their predictions, so I guess we all sit back and wait............bummer!!!!


----------

